# Biete "Werbt einen Freund" + 15k Gold



## jayqu (20. Juli 2012)

Biete die Aktion "Werbt einen Freund" an INFO KLICK MICH

Wenn ihr das Original Spiel erwerbt und 2 Monate Gametime, zahle ich euch auf Mal'Ganis Allianz oder Aegwynn Allianz 15.000 Gold.

Bei Interresse und/oder Fragen, einfach im Forum anschreiben 

Mfg JayQu


----------



## jayqu (27. Juli 2012)

/push


----------



## jayqu (1. August 2012)

/push

Wollte beim werben dann auch einen neuen char auf 85 leveln ( d.h. bin bereit für Partner-Leveln )


----------



## jayqu (16. August 2012)

/push


----------



## jayqu (21. August 2012)

/push


----------



## jayqu (6. September 2012)

/push

ogog!


----------

